# ipod no longer recognized as ipod after upgrading gnome

## doralsoral

I recently upgraded to gnome 2.28 and then automounting broke and i edited /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.policy to say  

<allow_any>yes</allow_any> under org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.filesystem-mount. This probably isnt the correct solution but i couldnt find much on the subject. Now my ipod will mount but it doesnt seem to be recognized as an ipod but just a mass storage device. before the desktop ipod was an ipod after it mounted and now it is an HD icon. Neither banshee or amarok will see it as an ipod where banshee would recognize it before.

----------

## audiodef

Recognizing it as an "ipod" aside, can you still do what you need to do with it?

If you are not hung up on Gnome, check out Xfce, which is a much friendlier beast. Gnome eventually breaks and causes headaches - just like the evil little garden creature it was named after.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## doralsoral

No i can not do what i need to do with it. Nothing will recognize it as an ipod therefore i cant copy songs to it. im wondering if this is related to the Not authorized problem. hopefully fixing one will fix the other but i havent seen much on on it anywhere.

----------

## audiodef

It's recognized as a mass storage device. You should be able to open it and see the files on it and copy files to/from it. Have you tried this?

----------

## doralsoral

thats not how an ipod works. There is a database used by itunes or whatever software you manage it with. If you just copy them like files you wont be able to play them.

----------

## audiodef

Ah. OK. Well, what if you try another DE such as Xfce? I have a feeling Gnome will continue to give you problems with this. I don't know how and if Xfce works with iPods, but I imagine it would be in a similar way to Gnome. KDE probably has packages to deal with iPods (but is a rather bloated and unstable DE unless you go with the 3.5 series). 

I'm sure you can find software to manage your iPod no matter what DE/WM you use. Gnome and KDE's internal iPod mounting programs are probably not very reliable.

----------

## doralsoral

Switching desktop environments isn't really a solution and would be a huge inconvenience to remedy such a small problem

----------

## XQYZ

You can always try Rhythmbox. I have had bad experiences with Banshee, where it was unable to recognize my 80GB iPod Classic, but Rhythmbox does just fine.

----------

